# Getting back into horse riding - any tips/advice welcome!



## Tigerneko

Hello horsey people 

I'm going up to a local stables (actually, it's my old riding school from when I was a kid!) on Sunday to meet and hopefully have a quick ride round on a horse which I may be regularly(ish) riding! He belongs to my dad's colleague who doesn't get out on him as much as she'd like to, and wants someone to ride him for her. Long story short, I wanted to get back into riding but don't really want to go to (or pay quite so much for) a group lesson cos they're usually full of kiddies, so my dad's friend said she'd be more than happy for me to use her horse, as i'd be doing her a favour.

So, having not ridden a horse properly since I was about 8 I just thought i'd ask here for any general tips on riding, and if anyone could give me a quick list of equipment, or even any websites that sells good value equipment. I don't have ANY equipment/clothing at the mo as this has pretty much come out of the blue, i'm going shopping for some jogging pants or anything sort of johdpur-ish tomorrow, but I don't want to go out and spend a fortune on stuff yet in case it doesn't work out for whatever reason and I end up not doing it. Hopefully she'll be able to lend me a helmet for a little while as well, but as soon as I know i'm happy to do it regularly, I will get my own.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Tigerneko

Cheers horsey people 

Remind me not to bother asking anything in this section again :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn

It seems all the horsey people have gone to bed 
I find this a good site for stuff Horse Equipment | Horse Rugs | Riding Boots | Equestrian Clothing | Equestrian Clearance - also worth checking e.bay for bargains. A hat is an absolute must and needs to fit really well, and then some suitable footwear - wellies will do. You can get jodhpurs quite cheaply and they are more comfy than jeans.
Tips for getting back into the saddle - try to be confident and remember that you're in charge. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic

I can't offer much advice apart from it's sort of like riding a bike, in that you don't really forget how to, if you know what I mean. I didn't get on a horse for just over 20 years & got treated to a hack for my 35th birthday. I was petrified that I would have forgot everything but it came back to me & I had an amazing time
Oh & you will probably have an aching bum the next day!
Equipment wise, most important bit of kit is a hat IMO.


----------



## Cleo38

I used to ride when I was lot younger then re-started again 5yrs ago. I didn't buy anything for a while as the gear is so expensive. I bought everything from local equestrian shops as I wanted to try on jodphurs, boots, hat, etc to make sure the fit was right Maybe more expensive than buying online but that way I could have some help (especially for the hat). 

I started having 1-2-1 lessons & went right back to basics to get my confidence up & to ensure I did remember basic commands correctly.

I would echo lymorelynn & say that having confidence is key, enjoy your lesson rather than trying too hard to be perfect, listening to the instructor ..... & realising that you will probably ache ALOT the next day


----------



## emmaluvsmango

What you wear on your feet is most important, so dont worry about the rest if your limited money wise just get some cheap jodpur boots and wear them with long socks so u dont have to wear chaps. riding boots make a huge difference to how u ride. When I got back into riding I had a horse on part loan and used to hack out with big thick walking type boots on, when i swapped to riding boots it was fab! 

Id say learn about the horses ways, if the horses isnt a riding school horse it may not be so easy to ride. My horse is almost 5 but has been a pleasure to break in, he's worked really well for me, but after an accident im unable to ride, for at least a few months, need an op on my knee. So my poor horse needed a new rider. I have a lovely lady riding him, but she had only ever had riding lesson, and he didnt want to listen to her in the slightest, shes getting there now though after 5 rides, we are seeing imrovement. Shes had to toughen up and show him he can trust and listen to what she says. 

Also don't feel pressured to get things right straight away, as long as you try your best for u and the horse  hope you enjoy and get some piccys


----------



## Dingle

Get yourself on ebay for now, until you decide you reall do enjoy it & then places like go outdoors or your local equine stores will be your best places.


----------



## Wiz201

I'd buy a good hat, that's the most important, followed by good boots and then I'd get a pair of jodhpurs, or a pair of trousers without the seam on the inside.


----------



## Mia123

You'd need to get a riding hat, scull cap or show hat doesn't matter, but you can use a scull cap for anything with a silk/cover. A t shirt (I was always told to use a long sleeved when a beginner incase I fell over and minimised scratches, but now I get too hot so I use a t shirt!) when you start going on hacks or start jumping, you might need a body protector. When going on hacks, where hi vis. A pair of jodhpurs and socks. Boots; you can get long or jodhpur boots with chaps, I would recommend jodhpur with chaps as it gives you more flexibility. You could carry a whip around for the lazy horses you might ride. Jumping whips or crops are easier to manage as they are shorter. Gloves are quite essential as they stop blisters!!!

On tips, always be confident. I used to be scared, but when I overcame it (first time cantering, jumping, etc...) it was sooo fun and I thought, why didn't I do it earlier, so don't rush it, but go ahead when your comfortable. Keep your heels, hands down (hands on the horses neck, if it swerves, you have more stability), head, toes up. (little rhyme/poem thing I remember it with!) you got to imagine your hair is being pulled down to the back of the saddle, to help you sit up straight. Lean back in trot and canter. When you do get to jumping, I found that if you have a horse that tends to refuse jumps, don't lean forward to soon. Only fold when you feel the horse in the air. So keep you weight back, imagining you are behind the horse kicking it on and then giving it a nice long rein over the jump. Sorry if I'm giving info too soon! Hope it was useful!


----------

